# piranhas dont move.



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

ive had my piranha for ages but they still just sit in the same sop all day,i really love them but they are the most boring fish you can get,is this normal becuse i dont want do get rid of them becuse as i say i love them but i have seen marine fish and they are always active swimmers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nemo the piranha Posted Today, 12:53 AM
> ive had my piranha for ages but they still just sit in the same sop all day,i really love them but they are the most boring fish you can get,is this normal becuse i dont want do get rid of them becuse as i say i love them but i have seen marine fish and they are always active swimmers


Your tank is not the Amazon River. Do them a favor and find a suitable home where there is much more reasonable expectations.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

what should i do then,i have a new tank

what should i do to make them more active,the tank i have 5 gallon but i have a new 75 gallon,how can i make them more active


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

what should i do?i mean will they be more active in a bigger tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

nemo the piranha said:


> what should i do?i mean will they be more active in a bigger tank.


It's a possibility.

You could also add a powerhead to your aquarium, in hopes of that motivating them to stop being lazy and swim in the current for a good exercise.
~Taylor~


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

ok i will thanks taylor,the ammonia in my current 18 tank is getting high and they are breathing a bit fast,should i move them into my new tank straight awy but add the old filter aswell and lots of the old tank water,i mean shall i let it run with the old filter and new one for about 3 days and keep adding water to it evryday but put aqumplus in fisrt to get rid of the ammonia,im putting some rosy reds in to help it cycle but im a bit worried becuse there current tank is way to small


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

It is true what Frank says.
There may not be anything wrong with Piranhas not moving very much. That is their behaviour for most of the time. And I can assure you if they have enough room to create natural territories, they have even less reason to move around (no need to fight for space).

Before buying Piranhas, a lot of hobbyists should check once more what they really want, and think seriously if Piranhas really are that kind of fish.
Saying they are boring reveals that expectations have been somewhat unrealistic.

Harry


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

im not to bothered anymore i still like them,they look cool and are fun watching them hunt,but can i move them straight away and do all the things i said above becuse the tank is way to small.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

nemo the piranha said:


> im not to bothered anymore i still like them,they look cool and are fun watching them hunt,but can i move them straight away and do all the things i said above becuse the tank is way to small.


What means straight away? Of course you mean into a well cycled tank?
Then, yes, move them at the same time as quickly as possible if that 5 gallons really is true.

Harry


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If you have ammonia in their current tank, then I would say that it is not cycled either. How many reds do you have in that tank? You do realize that you should stay away from feeding rosey reds, correct?


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

Try putting plants where they hang out, it would make them move to a different place at least.
Bri


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

i changed the filter meida but it is just to small for them and they breath really fast,should i move them as soon as i get the new tank becuse being in a big no cycled tank is going to be better than a small non cycled isent it.and if i keep adding aquem plus and nitrate minus to the tank for the first week aswell as waterchanges,im sure it would be cycled before the ammonia kills them.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

How many P's do you ahve in your 5 gal . and make sure to cycle your tank for a few days atleast adn check paramaters before you dump them in , there are a few chemicals you can ad to the water that will speed up the cycle to a certain extent........


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dude, I can't beleive you have piranhas in a 5 gallon tank







. I wouldn't even keep Bettas in a 5 gallon tank.

Your piranhas are no different then anyone else in this forum. Piranhas are not very active and preferre to conserve energy by not swiming when is not necessary. I agree with Harry, you were expecting a different fish then what you bought.

I hope you don't move those Ps into an uncycle tank. I really don't see a bright future for your Pirhanas nemo so please, please, PLEASE prove me wrong and take care of them.

Hater


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

man i take like the best care of them10 percent waterchanges everyday,clean the gravel and i have spent at least!£180 on them and thats not including the tank,i have got about every medicene dechlorinater out,its a 15 gallon i have them in sorry.i add stress zyme to the tank which contains live bacteria but what other products can you buy,,

also what level of ammonia can kill them,mine is 0,25


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

ok then no1 knows


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's an interesting assumption. You've got to give a day for politeness sake before bumping your threads to get an answer...but I would guess that none of us knows what a short-term LD50/LD75/LD100 is for Ps.

I'd say that 0.25 can cause long-term harm to your Ps, though. The only proven safe level is 0 and anything above that can be deleterious to fish health.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

bumping threads?.

the tank was cycled but themn i chaged the media and the ammonia has been 0.25 for ages,i think the tank is just 2 small


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

dude seriously get a bigger tank and get a powerhead, youll see them swimming around if you do this


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

I will take that comment with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nemo the piranha said:


> I will take that comment with a pinch of salt.


He was trying to help. If your fish are not moving, then the addition of a powerhead will help create current in which they will swim in. Plus, a larger tank will be better for them all together.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah i know he was and it was good advice i was just joking,

only joking coldfire mate,i will keep you updated and will post a picture up of the tank and my reds soon,i might go and buy a clown loach to put in my tank 2mra for something to watch but im worried my 3incher might eat it.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

my reds are moving around good i think because i have a powerhead


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet,im gunna get 1


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So Pat how are those fishies doing today? Have you got any pictures of them?


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

who is pat


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Patriot. You remind me of that guy. me and him were real good friends.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm this situation sounds strangely familiar......

do they happen to have severe fin rot, an ulcer and one has a bite mark on its stomache??


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

no not really,they all are fine apart from a black spot.


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

I dont have a powerhead buy my red's are pretty active. i have 4 2-3" reds in a 20g, but ill be moving them soon to a much bigger tank.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet,mine where prettuy active untill i added one more and now they just hide together.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pcutts said:


> I dont have a powerhead buy my red's are pretty active. i have 4 2-3" reds in a 20g, but ill be moving them soon to a much bigger tank.


All reds are active when they are juveniles. You will probably notice that as they get older and larger, they will generally start becoming more and more lazy.
~Taylor~


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just get a new setup and just have everything you buy good for SW to then you can switch
( just buy like skimmers, and decore)


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

skimmers?,my reds are only 3 inch and 1 is 2 inch but they dont swim at all they just hide together in one spot all day,they have been like this for ages now but ive just been to buy some gravel and some wood for my new tank which will be ready in about 3 weeks,i have a bit of a problem with my filter i have a hydor prime 20 but it only goes up to 66 gallons but it is huge,i jsut wondered it was made in italy but would there gallon be differnt from american gallons,would the fiulter be ok with a small internal filter aswell


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My reds when i first got them were amazingly active. When i fed them they all rushed to the top and attacked anything i put in. Then last month or so they didn't really do that anymore. just wait under the drift wood for it to sink down then it would still take the one with the biggest balls get it then the others will follow.

They are a bit still like that but hey..its a fish and they have a mind of their own too.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah sounds just like mine,oh well i still love them i hope they just get a bit more active with the new tank,


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe a more spacious set-up or tank?

getting a powerhead is a good way to make them more active.

throwing in food is a sure way to get them more active.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

ok thanks mate.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dont reuse old water... IMO it is better to let the bigger tank cycle naturally, with the help of treatmnents, the treatments u had sounded good, get tetras not roseys for cycle sppedier, rosys dont promote health in my experiences. and if ur ps are still in 15 at the moment add power head and an air pump, and ammonia substrate to old filter...

U dont want that crap water in new tank, or filter.. so if u can jsut wait it out for 75 to cycle and get good fish to speed it up... and hope that helps, but for the record, no matter how great a deal they are never get a piranha or ANY PET from an ant to an elephant before doing ur research and having an appropiate home, this will save u the hassle and trouble later in life... Put ur self in the fish place lol would u wanna be taken care half ass or full ass!?







I am not trying to stick it to you, but learn from this.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nemo the piranha said:


> sweet,mine where prettuy active untill i added one more and now they just hide together.


no sh*t there are not active, you have them in a 13g tank what do you expect?


----------

